

Ask YC: who are midwest (great lakes) hackers? - jdavid

who here is a midwest hacker in the states of minnesota, iowa, wisconsin, illinois, indiana, ohio, and michigan?<p>the other midwest states i consider midwest(great plains)
======
mark-t
You can also look at <http://hackrtrackr.com/> . It was developed in response
to a lot of questions like this.

------
mark-t
I grew up in a suburb of St. Paul. I've been around for the past couple weeks,
but I'm going back to California tomorrow.

------
TylerStalder
Hays, Kansas. I'm interested in any other hackers or programmers in the area,
if there are any.

~~~
csuper
Gardner, KS. (Kansas City area)

------
tjr
Cedar Rapids, Iowa! I've met at least one other Lisp programmer in the
state...

------
showerst
Columbia, MO (Turns out there are things other than sports here, just not
many)

------
nkohari
Northeast Ohio (Akron) here.

------
bmatheny
Indianapolis, IN

------
speby
Downtown Chicago

------
kirubakaran
Captain Kirk :-)

------
jotto
wauwatosa wi and downtown chicago (pt)

------
rrival
chicago, but headed west inside 2 mos

------
NoBSWebDesign
Ann Arbor, MI

~~~
izak30
So, I suppose I can't send this down just because you're from AA. (j/k, I'm
the least hostile buckeye there is)

------
BKmke
Milwaukee, WI

------
izak30
Columbus, OH

------
aantix
Lincoln, NE

------
pchristensen
Aurora, IL

------
bmaier
Chicago

------
there
i'm near chicago

